# Reading > Forum Book Club >  August Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

You know what to do...  :Wink: 
*
The Lions of Al-Rassan* by Guy Gavriel Kay 

*Hard To Be a God* by Arkadi and Boriss Strugatski

*Three Men in a Boat and Three Men on the Bummel*  by Jerome K. Jerome
*
The Bonfire of the Vanities*  by Tom Wolfe

*Blindness*  by Jose Saramago
*
Microserfs* by Douglas Coupland
*
The Fall of the King*  by Johannes V. Jensen

*The Wasp Factory*  by Iain Banks

----------


## papayahed

slim pickin's

----------


## Scheherazade

Let's read something funny in August; i.e., _Three Men in a Boat and Three Men on the Bummel_ by Jerome K. Jerome!  :Wink:

----------


## scruffy_danny

Hi Scheherazade. I really want to join this club so do I start now? Am I Ok to vote for a book?

----------


## Jay

Hey Danny (if it's ok),
as you don't need to fill in any application forms or whatnot I thought even though your question was aimed at Scher my reply would do... sure, hop right in, no forms or applications needed, the only rule for voting for a book you've fulfilled, ie you've posted before. Have fun reading!

----------


## Jay

Anyone else wants to vote for Three Men... ?  :Tongue:  Come on, you know you want to  :Wink:

----------


## scruffy_danny

I voted for Microserfs because I've never even heard of it so it'll be a nice change for me if it wins.

----------


## Koa

> Let's read something funny in August; i.e., _Three Men in a Boat and Three Men on the Bummel_ by Jerome K. Jerome!


I read Three Men In a Boat ages ago and I didnt find it as funny as I expected to be...  :Rolleyes:  Nice tho. I guess I'll vote it out of sympathy  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Going once...

----------


## Jay

Couldn't help yourself now could ya?  :Tongue:  *grins knowingly*

----------


## Scheherazade

Going twice...

----------

